# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Những lưu ý khi viết email

## thambt029

*Ngày nay, email là công cụ liên lạc không thể thiếu trong tất cả các ngành nghề. Tuy nhiên, không phải nhân viên nào cũng biết viết email một cách chuyên nghiệp. Chỉ một sai lầm vô tình hay lỗi nhỏ sẽ khiến người nhận hiểu lầm về bạn.*

_Để tránh tình huống đó, hãy chú ý tới một số điều sau khi viết email:_

*1. Tránh nội dung cá nhân hoặc riêng tư*

Với bước Chuyển tiếp đơn giản, bất cứ vấn đề cá nhân hoặc riêng tư nào đều có thể được công khai một cách dễ dàng. Nếu bạn không muốn nó lan tràn trên Internet, đừng sử dụng email để gửi những nội dung mang tính cá nhân, riêng tư.

*2. Email phải ngắn gọn và có trọng tâm*

Mỗi email bạn chỉ nên tập trung vào một nội dung. Mọi người thường chỉ đọc lướt qua email. Cho nên, nếu nội dung bạn muốn gửi quá phức tạp, dài dòng, hãy sử dụng điện thoại, thư hoặc gặp mặt trực tiếp để trình bày rõ vấn đề.

*3. Chủ đề của email phải rõ ràng*

Nếu bạn không biết người mình gửi email tới, hãy viết rõ tên công ty, cấp trên của bạn hay mục đích của email trong phần Chủ đề bởi mọi người thường xóa hoặc không mở email từ người lạ.

*4. Không viết email khi đang tức giận*

Khi tâm trạng của bạn không tốt, email cũng sẽ bị ảnh hưởng. Bạn có thể sử dụng những từ ngữ không hay, câu văn cộc lốc… Và mọi người sẽ nhanh chóng hiểu lầm về con người bạn. Do đó, hãy chờ tới khi bình tĩnh lại.

*5. Nhờ người đọc và kiểm tra email quan trọng*

Nếu bạn là người thường viết sai chính tả, câu văn không rõ ràng, hãy nhờ người khác kiểm tra email quan trọng cho bạn để đảm bảo không phạm sai lầm. Những email được viết cẩu thả có thể làm người nhận mơ hồ và phản ánh một cách tiêu cực về bạn.

*6. Bao gồm thông tin liên lạc của bạn trong email*

Nhiều khi, người nhận có thắc mắc về email cô/ anh ấy nhận được và muốn gọi điện cho bạn để xác nhận. Trong tình huống này, công khai địa chỉ email là điều cần thiết. Người nhận sẽ luôn biết cách thông báo cho bạn khi có vấn đề phát sinh.

*7. Chia email thành nhiều đoạn và đảm bảo có nhiều khoảng trống*

Nó giúp cho phần nội dung của bạn rõ ràng hơn và người đọc sẽ tiện theo dõi hơn.

*8. Gửi kèm tất cả tài liệu liên quan*

Nếu bạn thảo luận một tài liệu, hãy đính kèm nó trong email thay vì gửi nội dung trước, sau đó gửi một email khác gồm các tài liệu liên quan. Làm như vậy sẽ khiến người nhận dễ nhầm lần. Và bạn cũng đừng mặc định rằng người nhận đã hiểu tất cả những gì bạn nói trong email, hãy giải thích thêm nếu cần thiết.

*9. Chú ý khi gửi email cho nhóm*

Kiểm tra địa chỉ người nhận trước khi ấn nút send nếu không muốn gửi nhầm. Ngoài ra, hãy chắc chắn rằng cả nhóm, không phải chỉ một, hai người, hiểu được nội dung của email. 

*10. Viết phần người nhận cuối cùng*

Nếu bạn vô ý gửi một email chưa hoàn chỉnh, bạn sẽ thấy khó giải thích nếu người nhận là một người quan trọng. Hãy viết nội dung thật hoàn hảo, sau đó mới tới địa chỉ người nhận và click để gửi đi.

----------

